# /snip/Car Hire - Alicante Airport - AVOID LIKE THE PLAGUE



## Me&MrsJones (Sep 25, 2016)

Please DO NOT use this company for your hire car!

The car I picked up at midnight was run around with a small torch as I attempted to pick out all the damage on the vehicle, and it was a mess, so many previous incidents had not been repaired. The processing rep was rude and the worst part (at this point) was :-

My 1100€ deposit is taken from my account straight away, NOT retained.

My deposit would (possibly) be returned 28 days after I return the car PLUS another 8 days administration. so 36 days after I dropped the car back off??!!!

The car was not only damaged all over, it was without wheel trims and was filthy inside and out. The man just shrugged his shoulders at me. At midnight I had little other choice as this compound is NOT at the airport, it is in an industrial park away from the airport.

When I returned the car I was told I had 2 marks unaccounted for. I challenged them both. 1 I had pointed out and the 2nd was barely visible in daylight let alone at midnight. I was told tough... its your money... you should check!

I initially refused to sign as I didnt agree with the claims they were making and was told "Bye Bye, no money back" So I signed and am now having to fight my insureres form my money back.

As I boarded the bus, stating I didnt need the hassle I was grabbed and pulled off the bus by the irate inspector and in front of all the other customers we had a discussion about why I was unhappy. In the end I boarded the bus and assured the inspector I would use every forum possible to spread the news about what a set of thieves this company is.

Sure enough the claim came through and they are claiming for 3 problems when they only noted two on all my forms. Angry doesnt begin to describe my annoyance. They clearly have fraudulent and challengeable practices but where you go to complain against such daylight robbery in Spain I do not know.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Me&MrsJones said:


> Please DO NOT use this company for your hire car!
> 
> The car I picked up at midnight was run around with a small torch as I attempted to pick out all the damage on the vehicle, and it was a mess, so many previous incidents had not been repaired. The processing rep was rude and the worst part (at this point) was :-
> 
> ...


I've had to remove the name of the company to comply with forum rules - you could share by PM if anyone wants to know

This is a common story with many companies. I've heard recommendations that you photograph as much of a hire car as you possibly can before accepting it. 

For complaints against a business, the first thing you sould do is ask for the complaints book. It isn't too late to do that - or if you don't want another confrontation go to OMIC - it's the govt consumer complaints department. The office is usually in or near the town hall.


----------



## Me&MrsJones (Sep 25, 2016)

Thank you and apologies for breaching forum rules!

Your guidance is helpful and I will progress with the OMIC as you suggest, thank you


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

There's a handy tag just under the last post...


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Like Xabiachica says, a common story with many companies, but not, IME, Hertz, Europcar, Sixt, etc.

You can arrive at Alicante with an exact idea of the costs up-front and have peace of mind that you won't be ripped-off. 

Or you can queue for 2 hours at peak times, then be shuttled to a distant compound and introduced to the beaten up banger, and then worry for a week about what will happen when you take it back.

Scenario 1 involves the use of one of the big names and paying a little more, scenario 2 involves the others and paying, in some cases, not much less. Sometimes more if they claim damage.

I actually think the big names at Alicante provide great value for money.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Beware cheap car hire - it's often far from the best and ends up costing you more in the end, not to mention problems at pick-up. I agree with Horlics and usually use Europcar (have had a bad experience with a so-called cheaper company - although at least they were based/had representatives at the airport).


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jimenato said:


> There's a handy tag just under the last post...


Not any more there isn't


----------



## Rheumatoid (Mar 3, 2016)

Sounds like they have an appropriate name - not difficult to find on a cached google search


----------



## Me&MrsJones (Sep 25, 2016)

Horlics said:


> Like Xabiachica says, a common story with many companies, but not, IME, Hertz, Europcar, Sixt, etc.
> 
> You can arrive at Alicante with an exact idea of the costs up-front and have peace of mind that you won't be ripped-off.
> 
> ...


Thank you both for your feedback. I booked through an online agent, I don't think I am doing anything wrong by saying they have Spain the name. This was my second booking through them, the first went really well and that car hire provider... Airport based and great service, was exemplary of what I would expect. 

I must have been half asleep when I booked the second hire as I went with an offsite provider and that alone gives you all the alarm bells you need to hear. The picking up at midnight could not be avoided but being rushed around the vehicle WAS my fault. 

My advice for other renteeeeeees would be to video the collection inspection, that way you should have good quality evidence of all aspects of the car.

My fight with the prick non-females (cryptic clue I may get slapped for?!) continues.

The barely visible dent they are charging me for, they claim is 2 dents! Photo evidence they sent only shows one dent. The intermediary doesn't appear bothered although I am sure the insurers will be.

I fully intend to take up the advice and complain to the OMIC and, now I have a bruise on my arm where I was physically pulled off the bus, I intend to involve the local police and report an assault.

The saga continues but I fully appreciate everyone's help.

Please PM me if you want the names of the company I do and don't recommend, which is obviously only based on my experience. (Not wishing to sound like a BBC disclaimer for some inadvertent product placement!)

ALL that aside... Loving Spain and even this nonsense cannot take away the overall experience we are having and enjoying.

I trust everyone else has a wonderful 2017


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Mr and Mrs Jones thanks very much for the info by priv message

I appreciate it.

Wow if I had booked with those schisters I would have felt a real dick, man I sure would


----------



## Me&MrsJones (Sep 25, 2016)

Rabbitcat said:


> Mr and Mrs Jones thanks very much for the info by priv message
> 
> I appreciate it.
> 
> Wow if I had booked with those schisters I would have felt a real dick, man I sure would


Ha Ha Ha Ha !:tea:


----------



## paintersmate (Dec 1, 2015)

My daughter and son in law have been over for a week, went back to UK last night. They too booked through a company with Spain in the name, and the car rental they had was from one of the most well known. The car rental company wanted a 1k plus deposit, son in law put his c ard in, had verification transaction had gone through but young woman on desk insisted it hadnt. They rang Natwest, who confirmed it had, she still wouldnt have it. As it was getting so late, card went through again, another 1k, now they find it will probably be at least 28 days before refunded to their account, even the amount that shouldnt have been paid. They have been on to both agent and car rental company who havent helped at all other to confirm the extra deposit of 1k was taken by mistake !!! To be avoided


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

paintersmate said:


> My daughter and son in law have been over for a week, went back to UK last night. They too booked through a company with Spain in the name, and the car rental they had was from one of the most well known. The car rental company wanted a 1k plus deposit, son in law put his c ard in, had verification transaction had gone through but young woman on desk insisted it hadnt. They rang Natwest, who confirmed it had, she still wouldnt have it. As it was getting so late, card went through again, another 1k, now they find it will probably be at least 28 days before refunded to their account, even the amount that shouldnt have been paid. They have been on to both agent and car rental company who havent helped at all other to confirm the extra deposit of 1k was taken by mistake !!! To be avoided


Except - this is about a different company!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Stevesolar said:


> Except - this is about a different company!


It's such a common occurrence, that it doesn't matter which company it is


----------



## Rheumatoid (Mar 3, 2016)

I always check their T&C's and get confirmation that excess deposit will just be blocked off the card and not taken. Even if it is taken and returned promptly you could lose out on fluctuating exchange rates and card transaction fees.


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

I just had a look at the site and you can rent a car for 0.82c for three days.

82 centimos!


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> It's such a common occurrence, that it doesn't matter which company it is


IMO the likes of Avis would never resort to these type of tactics as they charge a correct rate for the car & have no need to then try and get their money via this & that scam.
Plus they have a reputation to live up to.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

We usually use a big name - often Europcar (assoc. with Easyjet). We've had billing problems but we've always managed to sort it out relatively easily. I would be reluctant to go with a real cheapy.


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

Funny thing is - they used to be quite good! Some very good deals when they sold by another 3rd party website.

Then they stopped using that site (without telling them - I contacted the site and they had no idea that the people who used to be quite good had bumped them)

The last time I hired from them, they did everything they could to bamboozle me when I collected the car. To cut a long story short - when I took the car back, I refused to fill the tank - there was nothing they could do but bar me from future rentals, which of course I was never going to do anyway!

Man, they must have felt like dicks!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We have always used well-known names, e.g. Hertz, Avis, etc and never had any problems.


----------



## DeeJay125 (Feb 21, 2016)

*Car Hire Companies*

I've always used Fire***, they are the budget end of a major hire group and have always been OK with me, cars are always clean and tidy and they don't try any tricks with repairs.
You will get hassled for the insurance - but they all have a go if you look a bit unsure - best to get excess cover for the year in the UK, its way way cheaper.


----------



## Me&MrsJones (Sep 25, 2016)

I finally have closure on this matter, after 3 months of pursuing said company, via a Section 75 claim through my Visa card provider.

Please see my new post about the process to go about recovering your own money also!


----------

